# Airtel broadband and its disadvantages



## preshit.net (May 10, 2008)

Hello,

I've been a broadband guy ever since MTNL introduced Triband millions of years ago. Before that, I was just the average joe using Pacenet / Sify.

However, all my work online now requires me to have an unlimited connection, and I have zeroed down to Airtel, mainly because they are the only ones covering my area with an unlimited plan. I'll be choosing the 2222 plan, with 1Mbps unlimited.

Not choosing Airtel is not an option, so please keep comments such as 'Airtel $ucks' to yourself. That's not what I am looking for.

Now, my queries are as follows:

1: Are any ports blocked or anything ?
2: Is the bandwidth consistent most of the time ?
3: How are the downtimes like ?
4: Any dialers or OS specific apps required ?
5: What modem is provided ? Does it work with the D-Link DSL-502T ?
6: Any disadvantages as such ?

Any similar help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## [xubz] (May 10, 2008)

I used to use Airtel Broadband, But they unfortunately couldn't shift the connection when I moved to a different place (same area).

1. Nope! None AFAIK! It's just a pure ADSL Connection.

2. I used to have their 900 Unlimited Plan (The first ISP that introduced it). I used to get ~200-300kbps on both Upload and Download Links. The Latencies were pretty great too!

3. They usually provide connection through underground cables. So no physical disconnection is possible. (Unless some local corporation morons dig your cable for laying their cables.. that happened to me.. was really pissed off for 2 days)

You can just call their CC, They usually promise to fix up problems within 48 Hours.. Depends area wise, But I never had to call them (exception to the above incident).

4. It's always ON usually, You can use any PPPoE app on Bridge Mode.

5. They provided me with DSL-502T.. So I suppose that'll do!

6. I really can't say, I think you personally need to ask people in your area who have Airtel BB.

Since I was just a Ex-Customer, I really can't comment on the current situation.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 10, 2008)

've been using Airtel for a really long time and refuse to switch to anything due to their fantastic uptimes and legendary Customer Service.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2008)

I'm an Airtel user too, and I've got no complaints yet (*touchwood*). The bandwidth is consistent and in my 256 kbps plan, I usually get download speeds of 30-35kBps. No problems with torrents as well, the upload speed is also 200+ kbps. Overall, u won't get any headaches if u switch to this connection. Of course, apart from their customer care who'll call u to ask whether u hv received the bill - a full 2 days after u've already paid it


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2008)

Go for it.. Probably the best ISP in india


----------



## Deep (May 10, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> 1: Are any ports blocked or anything ?
> 2: Is the bandwidth consistent most of the time ?
> 3: How are the downtimes like ?
> 4: Any dialers or OS specific apps required ?
> ...



I have been with Airtel for around couple of years, extremely satisfied customer.. I am currently on their 999 plan (256 kbps unlimited), following are the answers:

1. I don't think they block any ports but sometimes I have noticed slowness in the torrent downloads

2. Bandwidth is pretty consistent, I get around 32 - 35KBps on my 256kbs connection

3. Downtime is almost none, almost 100% up but sometimes it goes down rarely for say around half an hour max.. 

4. No apps required, I have set it up on WIFI router and their modem, so mine is always connected (I think you can do always connected thing directly from PC to modem too)

5. I have got Beetel modem but I think DSL-502T should also work as it is ADSL connection like MTNL only

6. No disadvantages as far as I know, happy with the connection. 

I think, airtel is worth going for.. and 256 should be enough for normal use, save the money


----------



## jasku (May 10, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> I'm an Airtel user too, and I've got no complaints yet (*touchwood*). The bandwidth is consistent and in my 256 kbps plan, I usually get download speeds of 30-35kBps. No problems with torrents as well, the upload speed is also 200+ kbps. Overall, u won't get any headaches if u switch to this connection. Of course, apart from their customer care who'll call u to ask whether u hv received the bill - a full 2 days after u've already paid it





kalpik said:


> Go for it.. Probably the best ISP in india



+1 to that...I am also an Airtel for 4+ years now... user currently using the 384kbps ultd plan...and have no issues...and they have prolly the BEST CC in the country.

As for ur questions..

1) the bandwidth they promise to deliver should be 80% efficient, so if u take 1mbps, they guarantee 80% of 1mpbs at all times! So yea banswidth is consistent most of the time!
2) I dont think any ports are blocked, but have from other forums that they throttle torrents, but I dont believe so, I dload using torrents and no such issues.
3) Hardly any down times man, in my 4 yrs of usage, prolly 2 or max 3 times they would have had issues.
4) Nope no OS specific dialer,,,I am using the Beetel 220BX modem, with my WRT54G using PPOE, always on. SO the modem is used as a bridge, not sure if ur aware of the nw terms and stuff.
5)Dunno abt ur Dlink...I got the Beetel 220BX
6) No bro no disadv, really...pricing maybe coz i know that the 512 ultd plan from BSNL costs 1350, and Airtel charges 1500. But since other ISP;s are not in ur agenda. DOnt bother.

Bottom Line:
Go for it bro you wont regret it.


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2008)

Deep said:


> I have been with Airtel for around couple of years, extremely satisfied customer.. I am currently on their 999 plan (256 kbps unlimited), following are the answers:
> 
> 1. I don't think they block any ports but sometimes I have noticed slowness in the torrent downloads
> 
> ...


Welcome back deep!


----------



## Deep (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Kalpik, Preshit pointed me this thread on Twtitter so thought of dropping.. it's been a long time I guess.. 2 years I guess haha


----------



## preshit.net (May 10, 2008)

Many thanks for the replies guys. So I guess Airtel is a good decision that I am making.

Thanks to everyone who has replied in this thread. Seriously.


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 21, 2008)

AIRTEL Rocks...it has consistent speeds nd d best part is dat der customer care is very very efficient...


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 21, 2008)

pretty much everything is an A on airtel except the uploading speed messed up here in north since like a month, used to get 1:1 now its 1:2 and some people report 1:4.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 21, 2008)

Am on AirTel broadband for the last five years now.
Location: Mangalore, Karnataka



preshit.net said:


> Now, my queries are as follows:
> 
> 1: Are any ports blocked or anything ?



Port no. 6667 is blocked. Msn chat would not work. Vsixc uses 6667 and does not work. Regular IRC works though, I guess it uses other ports. I am able to IRC on freenode.



preshit.net said:


> Now, my queries are as follows:
> 2: Is the bandwidth consistent most of the time ?


Inspired by BSNL's *upto* business they too have started giving upto _ kpbs in ALL their plans. It used to be dedicated earlier. But it's not bad. For example, in my 384 kpbs line I get 40-42 kpbs in peak hours, and 45 and sometimes more off peak hours.



preshit.net said:


> Now, my queries are as follows:
> 3: How are the downtimes like ?


It has never crossed 24 hours in a year, usually below 12.



preshit.net said:


> Now, my queries are as follows:
> 
> 4: Any dialers or OS specific apps required ?


NO



preshit.net said:


> Now, my queries are as follows:
> 
> 5: What modem is provided ? Does it work with the D-Link DSL-502T ?


If that Dlink modem you mentioned is an ADSL mdem it will work. They provide beetel modem. Ask for a LAN modem if you want to use Linux. It will work with both WIndows and Linux. I bought a Zyxel router from them three years back, it's good. Now I think they retail that for Rs. 1500.



preshit.net said:


> Now, my queries are as follows:
> 
> 6: Any disadvantages as such ?


No none in particular


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

Is having an Airtel landline phone necessary to get Airtel net connection?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 22, 2008)

The Airtel connection, same as MTNL/BSNL is a ADSL2+ connection. 

You need to have physical telephone line to your house from their DP box. Now, if you don't intend to use the connection for making calls, just choose thier "internet only" plans and do not connect a physical telephone instrument to the line.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh. OK. Thanks. I didn't know Airtel broadband was available in Mumbai too.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 22, 2008)

It's been available since 2006


----------

